# Mädels aus dem Raum Darmstadt zum Biken gesucht



## MiaMin (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich (Jahrgang 84 aus Weiterstadt ) bin neu in der Gruppe und aktuell auf der Suche nach Mädels aus Darmstadt und Umgebung, die in Ihrer Freizeit auch gerne mountainbiken.
Fahre MTB seit einigen Jahren und habe aktuell ein Cube Hardtail. Gemeinsam mit meinem Freund sind wir oft in der Gegend um den Frankenstein, Melibokus, Kuralpe, etc. unterwegs. Meine Erfahrung nach Schulnoten 1-6 liegt bei 3, Technik ist ausbaufähig. Die bislang größte Tour in diesem Jahr ca. 80 km und 900 hm.
Zeitlich geht's unter der Woche ab 17:00 und am Wochenende flexibel.
Freue mich, von Euch zu hören.


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2014)

Willkommen 

Wenn du nichts gegen Männer hast  schau doch mal hier rein: http://melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
Einfach anmelden und mitfahren, ist nicht-kommerziell und kostenlos. Leider sind prozentual nicht so viele Mädels aktiv, vielleicht kannst du ja mithelfen, das zu ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiaMin (26. Mai 2014)

Hey Scylla, ich habe nichts gegen Männer, mein Freund kann das bestätigen , aber gerade weil ich überwiegend mit Männern bike, würde ich gerne ein paar Frauen kennenlernen, mit denen es sich auch gut biken lässt. Die Melibokus Biker kenne ich und bin da bereits mitgefahren, trotzdem Danke für den Tip


----------



## Silvermoon (11. August 2014)

suchst du aktuell noch nach einer Mitbikerin? Wenn ja, melde dich doch einfach mal bei mir. Komme aus deiner Ecke.....


----------



## MiaMin (11. August 2014)

Hi Silvermoon, bin noch immer auf der Suche nach nem Mädel, mit der es sich gut zusammen biken lässt  Wir (mein Freund, 1-2 Bike-Kumpels und ich) fahren zwar regelmäßig, das nächste Mal voraussichtlich am Samstag, aber als Frau alleine könnte ich gut eine Mitstreiterin gebrauchen ;-)


----------



## Silvermoon (11. August 2014)

Hi,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Samstags siehts bei mir im Moment leider etwas schlecht aus, da ich an diesem Tag immer nach Bad Nauheim fahre (bis auf weiteres, ist aber nicht auf Dauer). 
Konditionell habe ich dieses Jahr ziemlich Federn gelassen, weil ich kaum noch zum Biken komme (jedoch an meiner Fahrtechnik hab ich dieses Jahr fleißig gearbeitet - immerhin ). 
Wenn das ok wäre, würde ich mich gerne mal an einem meiner "freien" Samstagen dir bzw euch anschließen (wenn ihr jetzt nur samstags unterwegs seit). Würde mich echt freuen, mal wieder mit ein paar netten Leuten zu fahren. Bin im Moment hier im Odenwald alleine unterwegs, da sich inzwischen schon die 2. MTB-Gruppe, mit der ich unterwegs war, aufgelöst hat bzw nicht mehr gemeinsam fährt  
Kann ich mich bei dir per PN melden oder schreib mir, wenn du magst, per PN mal deine Emailadresse und dann könnte ich mich bei dir einfach mal melden..... und was von meiner Person schreiben. Hier im Forum ...ach nee...

Liebe Grüße - Silvermoon


----------



## MiaMin (11. August 2014)

(email adresse gelöscht)

Freu mich, von Dir zu lesen. Liebe Grüße Sima

.... kein email adressen im klartext ... dafür gibts die "unterhaltungen" funktion.
IBC Forenteam


----------



## Silvermoon (11. August 2014)

MiaMin schrieb:


> (email adresse gelöscht)
> 
> Freu mich, von Dir zu lesen. Liebe Grüße Sima
> 
> ...



...schon geklärt,  läuft über "Unterhaltungen" - danke!


----------

